# Look at this



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

What does she think she’s doin she’s mad that buttercup got her roosting spot now…


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> View attachment 42466
> 
> What does she think she’s doin she’s mad that buttercup got her roosting spot now…


uh hu sad for her


----------

